# What type arrows do you shoot for ASA?



## BeauBowhunter (Aug 27, 2007)

*Fatboys*

I'd say stick with the fatboys, especially if you shot well. 

Just my 2 cents, I'm not an expert though.


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

I am shooting fatboys but you cant go wrong with x7 if you can afford to replace them often due to dings,bent,etc


----------



## jarheadhunter (Jan 9, 2007)

I shot 2312's all last year with now issues as far as being damaged.


----------



## TAYLOR CO. (Jun 9, 2005)

jarheadhunter said:


> I shot 2312's all last year with now issues as far as being damaged.


That's what I shoot! X7 Cobalt 2312's 100-gr. nibs


----------



## jarheadhunter (Jan 9, 2007)

TAYLOR CO. said:


> That's what I shoot! X7 Cobalt 2312's 100-gr. nibs


How many do you take to an ASA shoot? A dozen?


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

Victory X-Ringers V1 350


----------



## Kadob62 (May 1, 2009)

bowman_77 said:


> Victory X-Ringers V1 350


Yep


----------



## builditall (Mar 24, 2006)

X-Cutters for me.


----------



## BG33 (Dec 5, 2008)

builditall said:


> x-cutters for me.


+2:d


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

2412s cobalts, with gnock bushings....100 grs.


----------



## tntone (Aug 13, 2006)

i was in debate a week ago about switching to x7 from my cxl 250.... i took 5 2312 x7 and shot them at 30 yards and my cxl at the same distance.... i shot 2 different dots and looked at group size.... they were too close to call as far as the best groups, but the in a matter if min the 2312 arrows were bent and dinged to where they where no good..... cxl's for me......


----------



## FoggDogg (Jul 9, 2002)

X7's are a great arrow. That said...the last year I shot them for 3d I was shooting Open B in ASA. That season I went through 6 doz arrows. Dents, dings blown up ends from other arrows hitting mine. They flew awesome, but I spent more time fletching arrows than I did shooting.


----------



## clemsongrad (Jan 18, 2009)

*3d arrows*

GT UL 30x


----------



## whoa (Apr 5, 2004)

Carbon Express CXL's


----------



## 1tiger (Jan 24, 2005)

3-28 acc's for me


----------



## 3dshooter25 (Nov 17, 2008)

Carbon Express X-jammer 27's. They fly great and always seem to hit behind by my pin. I use the CX Pin nocks with them.


----------



## dunn891 (Feb 23, 2010)

*Arrows*

carbon express line jammers with quick spin vanes


----------



## kbuck546 (Aug 3, 2009)

*Arrows*

:shade:I shoot gold tip X cutters on one bow and Fat Boy 500 on the other both are Great arrows and very durable


----------



## lovetobowhunt (Aug 22, 2004)

X7 2212 Eclipse for me.


----------



## soonerman001 (Mar 24, 2009)

victory X-Ringers HV1 350 for me and they fly like darts


----------



## bcar93 (Jun 8, 2009)

*arrows*

Hard too beat them Fatboys!


----------



## ProtecMan (Apr 14, 2003)

I've been shooting Victory X-Ringers 350 for the past four years!:thumbs_up


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

Fatboys. Never had a single issue with mine.


----------



## kkromer (Sep 14, 2004)

lovetobowhunt said:


> X7 2212 Eclipse for me.


I'm there with you - love the 2212!


----------



## paulies (Feb 24, 2010)

i shoot fatboy 500s


----------



## Archerybuff (Oct 6, 2002)

WDMJR3DBOWGUY said:


> 2412s cobalts, with gnock bushings....100 grs.


My set up also


----------



## Kills Shills (Feb 8, 2010)

jarheadhunter said:


> i'm shooting fatboy 400's for ga., but thinking real hard about shooting some eclipse 2413's for illinois and kentucky.


gpi?


----------



## jarheadhunter (Jan 9, 2007)

Kills Shills said:


> gpi?


The 400's are 7.8 gpi


----------

